# conversions



## blueduck (Jul 21, 2007)

most of the posts are in grams, and metal is priced by troy ounce..... 

so I found a nice webpage that has all the conversions that someone tossed up on the net [and i bet there are more than a couple this is just one i found and use when computing some things quickly as my photographic memory has never quite fully developed]

http://www.goldcalculator.com/index_files/page0033.htm

Hopefully this helps some other newer folks out who may not be sure what measurements are in relation.....

William


----------



## donald236 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey i like that web site thanks
(i'm new at this so that helps a lot)


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's another one I found:

http://www.tomstreasures.com/gs.html

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 27, 2008)

the first site states the ductility of gold to be that of an ounce stretching for five miles
the second says sixty ......neither states the diameters

but in general use id say fifty meters to be realistic 
although i suppose in microchips a fraction of a micron would yeald these lengths ?


----------



## grainsofgold (May 27, 2008)

http://www.gregorybraun.com/

Download unit conversion software at the above link

Has conversions for everything you could ever want-

I have it on all my PC-s

Fast and easy to use


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 28, 2008)

I have always been told that the gold bonding wire inside of IC packages is typically 1 mil (.001") dia. or 0.7 mil (.0007") dia. One tr.oz. of 1 mil wire is about 2 miles long. One oz of .7 mil gold wire is 4 miles long. These are realistic. Hope I got the math right when I calculated it.


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

sounds more realistic but i draw wire every day down to .3 - 1.5 mill using a drawplate to make pins for hinges in bracelets and to make links 
though iv'e never calculated it i draw around a meter from a couple of grams
so an oz would pull to about 10 - 15 meters depending on the dia
i know they use goldplate on terminals ..does anyone know how fine the smallest dia wire is (probably) for the computer or medical industry ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 28, 2008)

R = .001"/2 = .0005"

.0005 X .0005 X pi X 5280 X 2 X 12 = .0995 = cubic inches in 2 miles of .001" wire

.0995 X 16.4 = 1.632 = cubic centimeters in 2 miles of .001" wire

1.632 X 19.32 = 31.53 grams of gold in 2 miles of .001" wire

One tr.oz. is 31.1 grams.

Therefore, 1 tr.oz. of 1 mil (.001") gold wire is a little less than 2 miles long.

Someone check my math.


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

hi Goldsilverpro

i love it when i see maths like that it seems so certain that the outcome is final and with all due respect im not trying to be a smart Alec, im just curious myself..
im not so sure of the physics involved maybe my draw plate is really a wormhole and my parallel self is drawing the best bit and not telling me:lol: 
maybe your right, i don't know, so im going to draw exactly one gramme on Friday (its my day off tomorrow) 
but i have 80 grammes of gold in my hand right now and to be honest i reckon it might draw @ 1mm dia to be around twice the length of the room im in (thirty foot) also as a welder .9mm wire is norm around here for my Mig and i buy reels of about two hundred feet or larger and if one of those dropped on your toe ......it wouldn't be eureka :lol: any how i just took 3 meters of .8 ally wire of my mig ..i know the density is different but the volume is relative . just for the crack id say as gold it would be around six grams 
so im going for 2 grammes per meter until i draw a gramme on Friday
i hope not to be proven right as two miles in my estimation would be around a truckload in weight , though id need some big guys to keep me company..
ciao for now


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 28, 2008)

Are you sure we're not talking apples and oranges here? You're using mills to represent millimeters. I'm using mils. One mil is 1/1000 of an inch. This is 1/39 of a mm. Per unit length, the volume and, therefore, the weight of a one mm wire would be 1,550 times greater than a one mil wire - 39.37 X 39.37.


----------



## lazersteve (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum enrique,

Is the gold you are drawing 24K or an alloy?

Also GSP is talking about a diameter of 0.0254 mm (0.001") whereas you are referring to 1 mm or 0.0394" which is much larger than his example (39+ times larger).

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

ho ho that answers that then 
my apologies for being completely on the wrong bus he he 
i reckon anyone working at that fineness is either a spider or stuck in a vain waiting for the fat to dissolve 
he he no wonder.... i thought it was bizarre.. sorry ill shut up now 
and put my hand up if i think of anything useful
thanks for the enlightenment i think ill study maths now 
im sure ill find something stupid to say shortly he he 
ciao f now

an alloy, ill do 9crt and 18 crt from the scrap bin as we dont have 22 or 24 as scrap 
still itll be fun to do just for the comparison

we have taper mills that are 0001" for our mill used for cutting wax models
so i should have recognized the numbers  
so i can see now that two mile could easily be drawn but id like to see that kind of machinery ....mmmm would that would be usefull in computers
or is copper better at that scale? i hear / see talk of nanometers in silicon chips ..a gramme would get to the moon eh ?


----------



## lazersteve (May 28, 2008)

enrique,

I hope I didn't offend you, that was not my intention. I was just trying to figure out why you two were getting such different results. I guess if you are talking about 9kt that would explain a lot.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 28, 2008)

You probably won't get nearly the length, with 9K, you would with 24K, due to the reduced ductility and malleability.

I have seen a setup for drawing the 1 mil wire, It was done in a solution containing a lubricant. There was a series of back and forth sapphire dies, graduating in size, in the tank.


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

not at all matey
if i don't ask stupid questions ill never be clever.... my skin is to thick for me to be offended and my banter is always light hearted and sometimes light headed too ...anyhow wandering off the beaten track is how we find the nuggets is it not.... :lol:
GSP do you know what it was used for? 
cheers?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 29, 2008)

It's used for bonding wire in IC packages. Remove the lid from a CPU package and look at the wires attaching the chip to the package. If it's yellow, it's gold. If it's white, it's aluminum.

http://www.utilisegold.com/assets/image/science/electronics_files/bwire2.jpg
http://www.poc.com/lsd/default.asp?page=applications&sub=mvscm

This stuff is available from this company in diameters from .0006" to .0013" (.015 to .033 mm).

http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/26354

I think that only very pure gold can be drawn to this small diameter. The lowest purity I've seen used is 999.9 Fine gold. Some use 999.99 Fine. Of course, this purity is required for other reasons besides the ability to draw it small.


----------

